
Myungwan Kim 9d (top go professional) reviews AlphaGo vs. Fan Hui [Video] - arsenide
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHRHUHW6HQE&feature=youtu.be
======
arsenide
A top professional reviews some elements of the five-game series, and explains
that in the engine's state as of when the games were played there is little
chance the engine could take a single game against Lee Sedol in March.

Who knows what will happen with the extra half a year of preparatory time with
this engine: but to make so much progress in 2015 starting from scratch leaves
the match to happen in March one to look forward to.

